# No Start Condition



## pv307511 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a 2005 Altima se-r auto. I was troubleshooting oil pressure when I was idleing the vehicle and it dies. Ive checked the ignition coils and they have one spark on initial turning of the key and when quitting attempting to start none in between. I then thought it could be a fuse or relay and that seems ok. So I moved to the crank sensor which is new now yet still the same issue. I shot wires on the crank sensor and with the key in the on position the red wire has no power as far as I can tell. Could this be the issue or has anyone dealt with a situation similar? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pv307511 (Jul 18, 2018)

Also the car is a 3.5l v6


----------



## Zac Edmonson (Jul 26, 2018)

In having the same issue with my 06 SER


----------

